# Charlotte and Indiana in serious talks



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Charlotte and Indiana in serious talks on deal that would send T.J. Ford to Bobcats for package that includes D.J. Augustine, source says.


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No ****ing way. This would be the best trade, ever, but it's already past the deadline, so I don't know if this can still happen.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That would've been GREAT


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

To be fair, in order to make the salaries work Charlotte's other name in the trade was likely Tyson Chandler. My guess would be that Indiana wanted to balance salaries using Watsons' expiring with Price and/or McRoberts and Charlotte wanted one of Rush, Hansbrough, or Hibbert, which killed the trade.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bogg said:


> To be fair, in order to make the salaries work Charlotte's other name in the trade was likely Tyson Chandler. My guess would be that Indiana wanted to balance salaries using Watsons' expiring with Price and/or McRoberts and Charlotte wanted one of Rush, Hansbrough, or Hibbert, which killed the trade.


Actually, it was planned to have Rush and Gerald Henderson, and then some other guy from the 'Cats, and I think it was Nazr. That may have been the deal-breaker because they probably wanted us to take Diop.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i am actually glad it didn't happen. this season is toast as far as playoffs are concerned. might as well go with the current roster and get a better draft pick.


----------

